# Im IE fehlt macnhmal was



## DaUhl (21. Juli 2003)

Mahlzeit!

Ich habe häufig das Problem, das mir auf einigen Internetseiten nicht alles angezeigt wird. Meistens fehlt zum Beispiel ein Menü der jeweiligen Homepage. Da ist dann meist nur ein weißer Balken zu sehen. Ich habe es auch schon gehabt, daß ich mir Video- oder Audiostreams anschauen, bzw anhören wollte und nichts passierte, als ich auf die entsprechenden Links geklickt habe. Ich habe das dann auf meinem anderen Rechner gestestet un da lief alles wunderbar. 

Ich benutze Win 2000 und den IE6. Ich habe auch schon mal den Netscape 7 getestet, da sind aber die gleichen Probleme aufgetreten. Java usw habe ich auch installiert.

Habt ihr ne Ahnung, was da für ein Problem sein könnte?

Danke für eure Hilfe

Da Uhl


----------



## Daniel Mannheimer (22. Juli 2003)

Hast du irgendeine personal Firewall laufen?


----------



## DaUhl (24. Juli 2003)

Man kommt manchamal nicht auf die einfachsten Sachen! Es liegt wirklich an der Firewall. Muß ich nur mal schauen, warum die das blockiert. 

Danke

Da Uhl


----------



## Erpel (24. Juli 2003)

Das ist nicht zufällig so seit du das "Service" Pack 4 installiert hast oder?

http://www.tutorials.de/tutorials127974.html


----------

